# Three Amigos



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Kashi, Timmy and Luke.
Kashi is 13 and a ragdoll. I adopted him 2.5 years ago.
Timmy is half blind , now 10.5 yrs old, and is the white tabby. I adopted him 3 months after i got kashi,
Luke is 3 years old now and is sight impaired in both eyes i adopted him a year ago.he os the tuxedo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, when do you move to a new compound so you can continue your additions to the home place?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol ! Im staying put. an acre is perfect, i have a good job and i like my area where i live.


----------

